# Portal nach HDZ



## phenox (15. April 2008)

Sry falls es das Thema schon gibt aber kam mit der suchfunktion nicht weiter.

man kann doch ab einem bestimmten ruf von shattrath nach hdz porten, kann mir jemand sagen

wo der NPC dafür in Shattrath steht ?

lg sbsz


----------



## Apex (15. April 2008)

shat, in der taverne im unteren viertel.. dort wo auch heris pilton und co sind, hoffe weisst wo ich meine...


----------



## phenox (15. April 2008)

ajo danke weiß wo, thx


----------



## Dalarana@Onyxia (15. April 2008)

Taverne der Weltenwanderer oder so muss aber bestimmten riuf bei denne haben (Shattrath, Unteres Vierteil)


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

In der Taverne (weltenwander irgendwas ^^)im unteren Virtel steht ein Npc den einfach Ansprechen.

EDIT: Mist wieder waren zwei schneller als ich!


----------



## Shasta (15. April 2008)

Du brauchst den Ruf bei "Hüter der Zeit" und nicht beim "Unteren Viertel".


----------



## Gunjah (16. April 2008)

Patchnotes lesen ftw! Aber ich poste es auch gerne noch mal: du musst bei der Fraktion HÜTER DER ZEIT vom Ruf her mindestens RESPEKTVOLL sein. Dann gehst du in Shattrath in die Taverne WELTENEND (wo auch der dicke Oger sitzt) im Unteren Viertel und sprichst dort vor der Bar links den weiblichen NPC an, welcher auch den Hütern der Zeit angehört. Diese portet dich dann direkt in die Höhlen. Thats it!


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

wtf seit an ist das den so bin seit ewigkeit ehrfürchtig -.-
naja gehe eh kaum noch hdz^^

mfg


----------



## Gunjah (16. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf seit an ist das den so bin seit ewigkeit ehrfürchtig -.-
> naja gehe eh kaum noch hdz^^
> 
> mfg



Seit Patch 2.4


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

Taverne Der Welenwanderer, Unteres Viertel Shatrath


----------



## Artenus (18. April 2008)

Du musst auch überall deinen Senf zugeben oder?


----------

